# Israel bans flavoured pods



## Hooked (27/9/19)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/24/isr...s-as-it-weighs-total-ban-on-e-cigarettes.html
24 Sept. 2019

Israel’s Ministry of Health is imposing an immediate ban on the sales of oil-based flavored vaping pods, the Times of Israel reported Tuesday.

The government is also considering a ban on e-cigarettes via a temporary injunction that doesn’t need approval from Israeli’s legislature, according to the Israeli paper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/9/19)

The beginning of the end. Unfortunately SA "goverment" follows international trend. Dont see good things to come

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The beginning of the end. Unfortunately SA "goverment" follows international trend. Dont see good things to come


Yeah, don’t want to trigger a general panic but I ordered 5 liters of VG and PG earlier this week as their shelf life is long. I’m having a bad feeling about all this growing hysteria and I have no intention whatsoever to go back to the stinkies. The world is nuts!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley (27/9/19)

The most fascinating thing is how quickly this is all happening - usually governments take months to years to implement anything.

The speed with which they are making decisions is the clearest indication that there are other factors at play...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## RichJB (27/9/19)

I suspect it's an over-reaction to the US situation. New York, for example, invoked emergency powers that don't have to be approved via the usual democratic governance channels.

Once they realise it's not the end of the world, I suspect things will calm down. Although by then all the laws will be in place. Whether they go to any effort to revoke the "emergency measures" remains to be seen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (27/9/19)

Even though we know our government is on an anti-smoking (and vaping) crusade, keep in mind that the South African constitution is regarded as one of the best and most advanced in the world. It is not as easy as just banning something, because the president or a minister doesn't like it.

Legislation and regulations take time to implement in SA, so let's hope the right channels are followed with input from all the necessary stake holders, so that we can also be a world leader and example of how to deal with vaping (see UK and NZ) by setting a proper and fair regulatory framework.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)

You can smoke dope but DO NOT vape ,wtf?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (27/9/19)

Oupa said:


> Even though we know our government is on an anti-smoking (and vaping) crusade, keep in mind that the South African constitution is regarded as one of the best and most advanced in the world. It is not as easy as just banning something, because the president or a minister doesn't like it.
> 
> Legislation and regulations take time to implement in SA, so let's hope the right channels are followed with input from all the necessary stake holders, so that we can also be a world leader and example of how to deal with vaping (see UK and NZ) by setting a proper and fair regulatory framework.



So we would at least get some notice before they decide to start restrictions?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (27/9/19)

Meanwhile another death in the US. Think 13 now, all over cnn


----------



## Adephi (27/9/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> So we would at least get some notice before they decide to start restrictions?



Also add to the list of other things our government or at least health department are bickering about we can only hope it will be some time. The small size of the South African vaping industry might just be in our favour. There is not enough money in the industry to loot. So they focus on things like NHI rather. At least thats what I tell myself at night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## GSM500 (27/9/19)

What worries me is the effect that the bad press has already had on the industry in the US. Been watching a few of the big reviewers over the last little while and it would seem that even without the ban being in full effect, customers are alienating the vape shops and seem to have reverted back to smoking. Seems the vape shops have become very quiet, very quickly.

But generally I agree with @RichJB and it's a big scare that will hopefully settle down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

